# Digital Painting



## Seis (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Community!

Daher ich mich bislang mit c++ auseinandergesetzt habe will ich neben bei ein bisschen Creative sein und Painten!

Meine Frage an euch welches programm ist am besten geeignet fürs Digital Mate Paintings im allgemeinen.

Danke im vorraus ;>

Mfg
seis


----------



## mreball (4. Juli 2007)

Ganz lapidar würde ich mal PhotoShop sagen, einige mit Zeichentablett arbeitende Menschen schwören dagegen sehr auf PaintShop Pro. Für den Anfang wäre aber z.B. GimpShop zum testen, weil kostenlos, ein Versuch Wert.


----------



## Seis (4. Juli 2007)

mreball hat gesagt.:


> Ganz lapidar würde ich mal PhotoShop sagen, einige mit Zeichentablett arbeitende Menschen schwören dagegen sehr auf PaintShop Pro. Für den Anfang wäre aber z.B. GimpShop zum testen, weil kostenlos, ein Versuch Wert.



Danke für deine schnelle antwort!

Doch mich würde dieses Programm interessieren : http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yit95pgZEeo

Man kanns druch die schlechte qualli nicht erkennen!

Leider hab ich keinerlei erfahrungen mit Bildbearbeitung bzw Painten.

Ps: Hab die sufu mal benutzt;> , und auf das ergebniss kommen dass alle bzw vielen sagen Photoshop.

Mfg
seis


----------



## mreball (4. Juli 2007)

na ja, auf der Seite wird ja schon genug orakelt was es sein könnte, auf jeden Fall sind dass aber Profis mit Spezialausrüstung: http://www.imaginismstudios.com/


----------

